# Michigan Music Teacher



## djbowyer (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad to be here. I teach elementary music in the Detroit area. I recently purchased Pro Tools and the Mbox 2 interface. Previous to this I worked with Cakewalk Pro Audio 9. Mostly I create rehearsal CDs for my elementary choir. Once in a while I will create an added track to a musical we are producing. I am new to virtual instruments and though I'm old enough, never had a synthesizer to learn enough about creating basic sounds. I have a basic understanding of ADSR in anolog synths, but never got into filters, etc.

I am interested in learning where to turn next in building a VI library. I'm not that interested in, say, orchestral sounds that won't sound orchestral standing on their own. My first non-packaged VI is Ivory and I'm very happy with it outside of feeling like I need a better controller. I have the M-Audio ProKeys 88 controller and don't feel as though I get a very responsive touch and response between it and Ivory. Meaning, it doesn't play the same as my Baldwin upright piano.

I am interested in sampled sounds of accoustic instruments and synthetic sounds alike in the long run. I'm exicted to have looked for and found a forum where I hope I can learn a lot and get good direction investing what little money I have to spend over time.

I am hoping for some direction to that end in this forum. Is there a "reviews" type section? I promise to search dilligently before posting beyond this. 

Glad to be here!


----------



## djbowyer (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks billval,

I'll check out TweakHeadz. I've been to that site before but could definitely do some more exploring. I appreciate the reach-out. Thanks again!

How do you use VIs in your work or otherwise?

db


----------



## billval3 (Mar 18, 2009)

djbowyer @ Wed Mar 18 said:


> Thanks billval,
> 
> I'll check out TweakHeadz. I've been to that site before but could definitely do some more exploring. I appreciate the reach-out. Thanks again!
> 
> ...



I'm into film composing, so I use all sorts of stuff for that. I honestly don't use too much with the kids at school, but I am limited to a single computer in the classroom at the moment. I would like to look into installing something in our computer lab (PC) next year.

I used Garage Band at the last school I worked for, but I had a bunch of Macs in my classroom.


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 20, 2009)

One of my jobs is as an Elementary Teacher! :D


----------



## billval3 (Mar 20, 2009)

We need to start a support group!


----------

